# Open or Closed?



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband likes to look into my eyes during sex. It is unusual for me because when I keep my eyes closed, I feel all the sensations a lot more. He thinks that I am afraid of the intimacy of looking at each other during lovemaking. I do look at my husband while we are enjoying each other. I just don't stare at him the way he does to me. 

Do the hubbies on TAM prefer sex with their eyes open or closed? I just want to know how common the staring is.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry woman butting in... I used to close my eyes a lot too, i know what you mean by it being easier to focus on the feelings when you take the visual away.

A few year back H asked me to open them so he could 'see me'.

He finds it a huge turn on... I'm a bit puzzled by it myself but heck...it's pretty easy thing to do so i'm up for it :scratchhead:


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

My situation is similar - my eyes are always open and my wife's are closed. I don't take it the wrong way at all and if that's how she likes it, all power to her. It turns me on to see her and it looks even hotter that her eyes are closed during passionate moments.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I prefer eyes open. But when I do she says it's creepy. So I have to close them. Or turn her over.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

depends we have done both to some extent - neither of us are into staring contests however.










her favorite position is from behind, spoon style with my hands all over her...and that also isnt exactly condusive to eye contact.


----------



## oneMOreguy (Aug 22, 2012)

I have always kept my eyes open for kissing and other romance......and it has always freaked out my partners a bit...although I guess the only way they found out was by opening theirs a bit also....


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Depends... it's good to have eye contact especially during foreplay. But at times she closes her eyes and so do I when the orgasms are on the way.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

I find it strange you use the term staring, surely he’s gazing or looking?


Not much of a better sight on the planet to a man than the depths of his loved ones eyes when they’re fully dilated due to the pleasure, comfort, safety, passion etc. she’s feeling.


Its similar to the dilation in the eyes that’s there when two people are looking at one another and so very obviously in love.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

open for me closed most of the time for her.

your pupils are supost to dilalate when your orgasm. I guess I'll have to use a mirror to find out if its true.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

My eyes are usually open,
But I'm not sure of hers.
Here's what usually happens.
At the beginning , her eyes are usually open.
But whenever she's nearing her climax,
She usually hugs me really tight, even when she's on top.
She will either pull me up for the " hug " or lie down on top of me and " finish ."
Either way,
I cannot see her eyes, because her head is on my shoulder and she's hugging and squeezing me.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

oneMOreguy said:


> I have always kept my eyes open for kissing and other romance......and it has always freaked out my partners a bit...although I guess the only way they found out was by opening theirs a bit also....


lol that would freak me out too, the eyes open while kissing.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

FirstYearDown said:


> My husband likes to look into my eyes during sex. It is unusual for me because when I keep my eyes closed, I feel all the sensations a lot more. He thinks that I am afraid of the intimacy of looking at each other during lovemaking. I do look at my husband while we are enjoying each other. I just don't stare at him the way he does to me.
> 
> Do the hubbies on TAM prefer sex with their eyes open or closed? I just want to know how common the staring is.


I dont really care as long as Im getting sex.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

I prefer my eyes open and the lights on. I prefer my wife's eyes closed. Reason being I like the visual stimulation. Now her eyes open would be okay when we've got that extra emotional connection going on but it just seems like her eyes are supposed to be closed while she's overwhelmed by the physical sensations.

And sometimes it wouldn't matter at all since all I see if the back of her head


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

It's been my experience that whether our eyes are opened or closed during any sexual act, the net result is still that it's all good!

I would still be very much in love with her and she with me, no matter whether our eyes were open or closed!


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Sorry woman butting in... I used to close my eyes a lot too, i know what you mean by it being easier to focus on the feelings when you take the visual away.
> 
> A few year back H asked me to open them so he could 'see me'.
> 
> He finds it a huge turn on... I'm a bit puzzled by it myself but heck...it's pretty easy thing to do so i'm up for it :scratchhead:


I guess I am a bit of a "strange" woman, but I always like keeping my eyes open and so does my husband. It's such an amazing feeling and connection when we both have our eyes open in that moment as we gaze at each other. Love it.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> I prefer my eyes open and the lights on. I prefer my wife's eyes closed. Reason being I like the visual stimulation. Now her eyes open would be okay when we've got that extra emotional connection going on but it just seems like her eyes are supposed to be closed while she's overwhelmed by the physical sensations.
> 
> *And sometimes it wouldn't matter at all since all I see if the back of her head *


:iagree:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Thundarr said:


> I prefer my eyes open and the lights on. I prefer my wife's eyes closed. Reason being I like the visual stimulation. Now her eyes open would be okay when we've got that extra emotional connection going on but it just seems like her eyes are supposed to be closed while she's overwhelmed by the physical sensations.
> 
> And sometimes it wouldn't matter at all since all I see if the back of her head


don't you know women have eyes in the back of their head at least thats what my mom said


----------



## seriously_yours (Apr 16, 2012)

AFEH said:


> I find it strange you use the term staring, surely he’s gazing or looking?
> 
> 
> Not much of a better sight on the planet to a man than the depths of his loved ones eyes when they’re fully dilated due to the pleasure, comfort, safety, passion etc. she’s feeling.
> ...


I love looking into my HFGs eyes, and she has them open most of the time. However as O approaches hers definately dilate..... HUGE. Its a serious turn on. I call them her "Narcotic eyes" as she looks like a junkie that just took a hit. I mean that in the hottest way possible 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
_"What you do speaks so loud I can not hear what you say "_


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't think I can keep my eyes open. It'd be like asking me to open them while sneezing or something. They squeeze shut so they don't pop out of their sockets I think!


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Paint fake eyes on your eyelids and then you can both be happy.

I like to watch her come, so I prefer her eyes are closed.


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

I close my eyes mostly, I don't think it's sexy to stare at my husband while we're having intercourse, I want to bask in the experience, close my eyes, feel his touch and caress... makes it so much more intimate imo. When he's giving me oral though, I love watching that. Its so sexy to see him down there


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

Men are visually stimulated creatures. I like eyes open (and preferably with lights on). After all, with eyes shut, it might as well be my hand, for all my brain knows.


----------

